
Ask HN: Desktop cross-platform toolkits in 2019? - mromanuk
I used C++ and Qt4.5 – Qt4.8 to build a desktop app from 2007 – 2012. 
If you are starting development today, what&#x27;s the &quot;state of the union&quot; regarding cross-platform apps?
======
ktpsns
Qt is well maintained and got a lot of new modern parts, like a well
integrated web view widget with the full blown WebKit engine, QML/a JavaScript
engine, of course support for mobile platforms and for instance a novel more
pythonic Python binding.

~~~
qwerty456127
Where can we read about the "novel more pythonic Python binding"?

------
danschuller
Unfortunately it seems to be things like
[https://electronjs.org/](https://electronjs.org/)

